# Rush presale for London



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Did anyone here use the Rush presale to buy tickets for the show at the John Labatt Centre through ticketmaster??

Did you notice the $79.50 TICKETMASTER Mailing fee to use the system above and beyond what TM was charging for "convenience fees"? Oh yes, that's for "standard, regular mail as well.

The John Labatt Centre handles their own ticketing without using TM, but to offer the presale tickets, they had to go through TM. 

Why am I bringing it up? Because obviously I had 2 tickets in the 5th row centre on the floor before being stopped in my tracks when the total of $268 (give or take) was waiting for me on the last TM accept page...

2 X $90 + Ticketmaster mailing fees = $268.

I'll see if there's anything left on Friday when the Labatt Centre website has their ticketing up, but man, I'm not giving TM an extra $80 above what they gouge me for on convenience and service and whatever else fees...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Talk about a cash grab :confused-smiley-010


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I went back on to the link at 5:30 tonight, and the mandatory $80 mailing surcharge from TM had been removed.

Was I able to get 2 tickets in the 5th row again?

No.

But I did score a pair in the 7th row centre, so I won't complain too loudly.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

After reading this I did a quick check on ticketmaster. They must have added a second show to Toronto. I just scored two tickets in section 101 row B. This is for 9/22 Sat. The Wed show is sold out


----------

